# A Long time!



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

I started my morning fishing at the ball park. My goal was for flounder so I start fishing around structure where they will be. I get my first hit and missed thought maybe it was just a puffer or pinfish. I try a lot more cast in a fan pattern, and BOOM is when I feel weight and I start to reel down. I get the fish up half way and I know its a good one it is digging down. Luckly there was a guy there that was fishing early this morning. I get her up to the top and a nice doormat. I fish the area for a bit after nothing much until I remember the told me he was free lining bait catching trout and redfish, so I try my luck no resfish or trout but I did catch some mangrove snapper. I leave there about 9 ish and make mu way to pickens. I fish the there until 1 45 and not much at first then I move spots to another area of structure. I use shrimp while there not much a fee mangrove bites and no redfish. So I continue to fish the spot and WHAM hey a big mangrove snapper NOT, a small redfish NOT, a nice school of puppy drum. ?. So I was able to pull out 2 drum and then I saw the school swim off. The second was caught on sand flea that I searched for in the surf, becuase I was out of shrimp.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Pics


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice, atleast you had some luck and walked away with dinner and leftover lunch


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Been a while since I've seen a report from you. The flounder are good eating.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get it done fer dinner!!!


----------

